# New owner: VX220 to a TTS



## caspartfg (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi All,

thought i'd introduce myself... I've been lurking here for a while whilst considering which new car to get. I've had a VX220 for the last 18 months or so and loved it. It's the closest you can get to driving a go-kart legally on the roads... I also liked the exclusivity of not seeing many of them around around and it was bright red (so very understated).. anyway, it had one major downside - the mrs wouldn't drive it! Sooooo.....

After a good while lurking in the forum i took the plunge and have a bought a beautiful '08 TTS and I love it... Only had it 5 days, but adore the mix of internal comfort and the power that's on tap...  the car was a private sale, bought from a work colleague and only has 28K on the clock....

The obsession will now start as to:
1) whether to put an RNS-E unit in it
2) Whether an APR stage 1 should be on the card (but want to experience more of what I have today before I do it)

Looking forward to chatting...

Ghostly.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Ghostly, welcome to the forum
Personally I would go for a pioneer or kenwood head unit, the rnse are a bit dated now
There's a thread on here called the tts owners club, I am sure they will tell you better than me about, which map is best for the S


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## caspartfg (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Dave,

been pouring over the specs / reviews of the sat nav at there still never seems to be a consensus on what's best.
which model of Kenwood or Pioneer would you recommend.

Thanks


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hai and welcome

J
xx


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Which VX model did you have and how are you finding the change?


----------



## caspartfg (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Hark,

I had a 220 n/a (not the tubby) - she's for sale here: http://www.adrianblyth.co.uk/vauxhall-v ... ey-3429441

the change is a pretty material one... the VX was completely raw, no creature comforts, but incredibly direct feel from the car and you could throw it around like it was on rails.... The TT is much more refined - the TTS is (and feels) faster off the line and i've not had a chance to go down the country roads yet.

that said, the VX spent too long in the garage waiting for the sunshine. I'm happier having a performance car I can use more regularly (and one the mrs can drive too)....

As someone said, the VX is good for a 1 night stand, but makes for a difficult long term relationship. we has a great 18 months together!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea I'm looking at a performance daily as bored of my tdi daily. Only use the vx on sunny days and the odd Trackdays. Glad you're pleased with the TTS.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

caspartfg said:


> she's for sale here: http://www.adrianblyth.co.uk/vauxhall-v ... ey-3429441


Looks nice and tidy that, would love one as a weekend / nice weather car.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

caspartfg said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> been pouring over the specs / reviews of the sat nav at there still never seems to be a consensus on what's best.
> which model of Kenwood or Pioneer would you recommend.
> ...


It all depends on your budget
If you search the forum for pioneer head unit, you will find plenty of threads
Here's one viewtopic.php?f=19&t=328638&hilit=Pioneer+head+units


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along 

Nice VX220


----------

